# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  2 years in this forum.

## Fotis1991

Hello.

Τoday it will be two years from that day I joined this forum.

*Exciting journey*! I learned too much about Excel here. Practising much my English. :Cool: 

I went through all stages of levels-titles in this forum and now I try in my current title to contribute greatly to this.

Thank you all for this exciting journey, which continues.

----------


## arlu1201

Congrats Fotis.  I completed 2 yrs on the 9th of last month...so we just have a months difference between our joining dates.

Great to have you with us.

----------


## XOR LX

Congratulations, Fotis!  :Smilie:  You've come a long way in a short space of time! 

"_Practicing much my English._" Actually, it's "practising".  :Cool:

----------


## Fotis1991

Thanks to both of you!

Arlette. 

I remember that we were joined almost together. :Smilie: 

XOR LX

As i said..Just practic*(s)*ing.....! :Wink:

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Wow it's nice...  :Wink: 

Congrats my friend and please keep up the good work for long long........... years...........  :Smilie:

----------


## Fotis1991

Thank you my friend! :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Pete_UK

Hi Fotis,

Happy birthday, or should it be anniversary. You joined just a few months before me (mine was on New Year's Eve), but you have nearly double my posts - I can't keep up with you !!

Long may you continue to post your excellent solutions here.

Pete

----------


## Fotis1991

Thank you Pete.

Now my post are increased more.... :Smilie: 

Only for Moderating  i post an average of 20-30 posts per day... :Wink:

----------


## benishiryo

congrats Fotis.  i guess your next goal is to knock NBVC off the first spot eh?

----------


## xladept

Congratulations Fotis, I've got until April for my second anniversary :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

wow so many of us at about the same time  :Smilie:   For me, my 2-year aniversary will be 12/29

Congrats Fotis my friend, and just let me say that your english is REALLY good, and anyone that says different, tell them to tell you in greek LOL   :Smilie:

----------


## ratcat

Congrats to all in the 2 year club  :Smilie:

----------


## john55

Congrats my friend!  :Smilie: 
we are still waiting that promised holiday, just to be sure I meet you, this summer, I studied, created and processed a lot of flight plans for JTR, JSI, HER...these destinations seem to be very beautiful! what do you say, ha?! LoL

----------


## Fotis1991

Many thanks to all of you. :Smilie: 

*Ben*

Not get!! :Smilie: 

*FD*

You and Pete, will be the new year event! :Wink: 

*John*

We'll do a plan for this summer! Search for some destinations that you like and we'll be talking! :Smilie:

----------


## Winon

Hello Fotis1991,

Congratulations on your second year with EF!

I have seen you improving since the day you have joined, and you have done very well so far.

Keep up the good work! :Wink: 

@ arlu1201 and FDibbins,

Last but by far not least, you guys are also doing just GREAT! :Smilie: 

Regards

----------

